# I killed a Samyang!



## JPAZ (Aug 12, 2013)

Actually, this could go under that recent thread about dumb things we've done when tired.

I set up my 5Diii with my 14mm to try to get some shots of the meteor shower tonight. I was trying different exposures, usually pretty wide open with ISO from 800 to 6400 and exposures from 15 to 30 seconds. After 45 minutes of fruitless searching and lots of shots (too much light pollution in my locale, I am afraid), I decided I'd had enough for a while.

The good news:

-Planning a trip to the North-lands and if the Aurora cooperates, this was a good practice run. My last -Northern Lights shots were with a crop and the 10-22.
-The pretty uninteresting shots I got were turning out rather well with these exposures.
-The tripod and plate and remote trigger were absolutely perfect for me.
-The 14 mm Samyang was doing just what one would expect from this surprisingly good lens for the price.

Now, the bad news:

After deciding to stop, I tripped over the tripod and all went to ground! The casualty was the Samyang as the mount just snapped off. Camera and all else seems fine and the landing was on a very soft pile of stuff so I'd suspect the mount is not very tough. 

This gave me an opportunity to see the guts of this lens. Basically only a minimal number of glue spots and 4 very small screws through a flimsy piece of plastic hold the mount to the rest of the lens. Not very substantial. I carefully disassembled what I could, cleaned everything up as well as I could, and carefully re-assembled the lens using my own minimal glue spots and the same tiny screws.

Now, the thing "works" (although the diaphragm does not respond to the adjustment band). I actually took some shots and except for the inability to open up the aperature, it seems to be aligned and otherwise OK.

So, the lens is terminal. Given the cost of the lens, it probably is not worth trying to get parts and repair it. I suspect my 17-40 will need to suffice for now. since I am not ready to buy a new 14mm. 

I still like this Samyang lens. For the price, it is a great deal. I can't say for certain, but I sure hope the OEM lenses we all have are assembled a bit more substantially, but I don't plan to break one to find out!


----------



## tron (Aug 12, 2013)

It was fortunate that only the least expensive part of your equipment was damaged.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Aug 12, 2013)

Never drop a Samyang while mounted onto a pile of soft stuff, noted. 8)


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 12, 2013)

So, insanity multiplied. The repair would be expensive. I ordered a replacement from Adorama through the 6 months same as cash plan and this time got the 3 year Diamond warranty! hopefully this one will be reasonably sharp like the last (broken) one. Looks like I will be taking a 14mm to Alaska!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2013)

Mine was DOA, I had to pay to return it. First and last time I'll buy one.


----------



## SithTracy (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow... glad your 5Diii survived the fall. Might be cool to see some photos of the lens dismantled if you are in a position to do so.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry, but it is back together. Suffice it to say it is not a sturdy construct! For a reference, however, there is a reference online about disassembling a Samyang 85 F1.4 and the guts looked almost the same.

http://www.dyxum.com/dforum/samyang-85-14-dissasembly-diy-tutorial_topic76615.html

When I had the lens open, it looks like the small pin on the aperture control ring is the issue (look at the webpage I referenced above for photos). Seems some of the flimsy pieces are bent and that the forces of turning the wheel pull it out. I can put it back into the cam where it belongs and reattach the mount. The aperture control will work for a few actuations and then the pin pops out again. I did this 3 times to no avail. I am getting pretty good at opening the lens, but it would seem it is done. Think anyone would be interested in buying this for parts or as a fixed f22 UWA? Nah......


----------



## wayno (Aug 13, 2013)

I dropped mine four feet onto brick paving and it's still perfectly fine. Go figure!


----------

